# New Platinum Level Membership



## Lorian

For a while now we've been toying with different ways of structuring the membership levels on UK-M. The main intention was to offer further recognition for people that have contributed massively to UK-M.

@Katy and I had several ideas and last week in order to keep our 'good news' threads going we fudged a couple of these together with the Diamond badge. In hindsight we rushed this and executed it poorly. Sorry that it was all a bit clunky :surrender:

As of today we're changing the way this works so that it is fairer and automated.

We've scrapped the 'Diamond' membership level and have extended the existing ranking system by adding a PLATINUM membership level.

The BRONZE, SILVER, GOLD membership levels remain the same. However, all GOLD members registered for at least 3 years and with over 5000 posts will automatically be upgraded to PLATINUM today.

Further down the line, as with the other levels, there will be increased perks/functionality available to these members as a thank you for contributing so much to UK-M over the years.


----------



## solidcecil

Am I platinum?

Edit:

yes I am, what perks do I get?


----------



## Queenie

solidcecil said:


> Am I platinum?


Yup!


----------



## 1010AD

"5000" better jump into the gen con section then and start talking bollox


----------



## Suprakill4

Excellent.


----------



## Big_Al13

Seeing as a lot of this goes off post count... and this is just an idea, would it be more straight forward to make the posts in general con = 0? That way the people who are genuinely helping out in other sections will increase in post count where as the people here for the more social stuff would not progress quite as quickly?

Just a thought like, but might work seeing as it seems that post count triggers rewards, which in some cases would not always have been earned?

Al.


----------



## Lorian

solidcecil said:


> Am I platinum?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> yes I am, what perks do I get?


Those are yet to be finalised, but possible options are:

- A larger discount on the UK-M clothing

- Access to a live chat feature (if we implement it)

- Increased PM storage

- Private 'Platinum Lounge'

- Advance notice for one-off specials from board advertisers

- First look at the new 2014 version of UK-M

We're open to more if you have them


----------



## Beklet

Big_Al13 said:


> Seeing as a lot of this goes off post count... and this is just an idea, would it be more straight forward to make the posts in general con = 0? That way the people who are genuinely helping out in other sections will increase in post count where as the people here for the more social stuff would not progress quite as quickly?
> 
> Just a thought like, but might work seeing as it seems that post count triggers rewards, which in some cases would not always have been earned?
> 
> Al.


You still have to have been here 3 years though....


----------



## solidcecil

Lorian said:


> Those are yet to be finalised, but possible options are:
> 
> - A larger discount on the UK-M clothing
> 
> - Access to a live chat feature if we implement it
> 
> - Increased PM storage
> 
> - Private 'Platinum Lounge'
> 
> - Advance notice for one-off specials from board advertisers
> 
> - First look at the new 2014 version of UK-M
> 
> We're open to more if you have them


They sound good, not too sure how the live chat would go down though. I don't think I would use it.


----------



## Big_Al13

Beklet said:


> You still have to have been here 3 years though....


Fair point, forgot about that bit.

Like I say though, might be worth a look to make it a bit more of an achievement, rather than smashing 5k posts in general and not very many elsewhere. Would make the plat badge feel a little more special perhaps?

Al.


----------



## 2004mark

Big_Al13 said:


> Fair point, forgot about that bit.
> 
> Like I say though, might be worth a look to make it a bit more of an achievement, rather than smashing 5k posts in general and not very many elsewhere. Would make the plat badge feel a little more special perhaps?
> 
> Al.


Most the prolific posters post are from journals... more she-ite is talked in them than gen con lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Lorian said:


> Those are yet to be finalised, but possible options are:
> 
> - A larger discount on the UK-M clothing
> 
> - Access to a live chat feature (if we implement it)
> 
> - Increased PM storage
> 
> - Private 'Platinum Lounge'
> 
> - Advance notice for one-off specials from board advertisers
> 
> - First look at the new 2014 version of UK-M
> 
> We're open to more if you have them


daily pics of yer mrs :innocent:


----------



## Merouria

2004mark said:


> Most the prolific posters post are from journals... more she-ite is talked in them than gen con lol


Think i need to start a journal.


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> daily pics of yer mrs :innocent:


Ha ha!!


----------



## Madoxx

Platinum looks very close to silver, gotta concentrate to tell them appart


----------



## Sams

Can I buy a platinum membership ?


----------



## mal

platinum member hoodies..  in xxxl


----------



## Chelsea

I think this a much better idea as it seemed that quite a few people that contributed massively on the forum were left out of the diamond badge situation.


----------



## 2004mark

Sams said:


> Can I buy a platinum membership ?


Wonder if I'd be allowed to sell you my account :whistling:

Only joking Lorien... very grateful


----------



## big steve

Chelsea said:


> I think this a much better idea as it seemed that quite a few people that contributed massively on the forum were left out of the diamond badge situation.


was gonna post more or less this

far better idea:thumbup1:


----------



## Hera

Chelsea said:


> I think this a much better idea as it seemed that quite a few people that contributed massively on the forum were left out of the diamond badge situation.


Yeah, we weren't comfortable with the diamond one and as Lorian said, brought the idea out before we'd really thought about it properly. Much happier with this now, along with the badge graphic...looks all shiney!


----------



## Chelsea

Katy said:


> Yeah, we weren't comfortable with the diamond one and as Lorian said, brought the idea out before we'd really thought about it properly. Much happier with this now, along with the badge graphic...looks all shiney!


I agree......it really brings out my eyes :lol:


----------



## The L Man

Damn not at 5k yet. At least I have a new target for my life though


----------



## Hera

Chelsea said:


> I agree......it really brings out my eyes :lol:


Aww..pretty sparkley eyes! :laugh:


----------



## Chunkee

The L Man said:


> Damn not at 5k yet. At least I have a new target for my life though


And to think that you will be granted Platinum membership one day...

Wonders never cease


----------



## TheDarkKnight




----------



## Sams

The L Man said:


> Damn not at 5k yet. At least I have a new target for my life though


I thought you were a mod ?


----------



## bigbob33

I should obviously post more...


----------



## Gym Bunny

ewen said:


> daily pics of yer mrs :innocent:





Katy said:


> Ha ha!!


Pretty sure he's serious @Katy!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> Pretty sure he's serious @Katy!


And now we're platnium buddies it's in the platnium rules that you send them aswell


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> I agree......it really brings out my eyes :lol:


And you're camp side


----------



## Chelsea

ewen said:


> And you're camp side


Does that mean I have a straight side too? I was unaware of this :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> Does that mean I have a straight side too? I was unaware of this :lol:


Ive not noticed it


----------



## Chelsea

ewen said:


> Ive not noticed it


I've not noticed your abs in your avi.........

Still cant :lol:


----------



## ianm2585

well thats certainly an inspiration to post more to get access to more hidden areas


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> I've not noticed your abs in your avi.........
> 
> Still cant :lol:


You horrible little orange child


----------



## Beklet

Chelsea said:


> I agree......it really brings out my eyes :lol:


Sounds painful 

Is same colour as mine...so now can I say they're platinum instead of just grey? :lol:


----------



## Twisted

Hidden areas? What's that all about then?


----------



## Milky

Twisted said:


> Hidden areas? What's that all about then?


There are new areas being mooted with the platinum membership.


----------



## Twisted

Milky said:


> There are new areas being mooted with the platinum membership.


Oh ok thought I was missing something perhaps and there was actually a hidden forum somewhere. Bit like an Easter egg on a DVD where you have to go look for it.


----------



## Guest

Only just noticed, oooh


----------



## Milky

Twisted said:


> Oh ok thought I was missing something perhaps and there was actually a hidden forum somewhere. Bit like an Easter egg on a DVD where you have to go look for it.


Its in the op if you care to read it you dilbert :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> There are new areas being mooted with the platinum membership.


New or existing?


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> New or existing?


New, as stated in the op mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> New, as stated in the op mate.


Oh.

I'd be platinum if I had kept my first account, does that count :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Oh.
> 
> I'd be platinum if I had kept my first account, does that count :lol:


Ha ha, l don't think they can manipulate it mate unfortunately.


----------



## Greenspin

I'll be honest, diamond made me feel special.


----------



## TELBOR

Greenspin said:


> I'll be honest, diamond made me feel special.


You'll always be special mate, in a Hitler lookalike kind of way


----------



## Smitch

Am i platinum then?

Edit: That'll be a yes then.


----------



## Fatstuff

Greenspin said:


> I'll be honest, diamond made me feel special.


Ner ner


----------



## Hera

Greenspin said:


> I'll be honest, diamond made me feel special.


You'll always have the knowledge that you were chosen


----------



## PHMG

so....when are we doing Adamantium membership level??


----------



## Lorian

PHMG said:


> so....when are we doing Adamantium membership level??


I think the only person with enough posts to warrant that would be @hackskii ... and it'd be lonely for him being the only one!


----------



## Marshan

Meh, I think you should've called it TITANIUM....platinum, pfft, might as well've called it white gold. :thumbdown:


----------



## 39005

> The main intention was to offer further recognition for people that have contributed massively to UK-M.


im going to have to disagree - tho in the same sentence i'll say that i cant really see any other way round it , there are people on here (and i'll be clear im not talking about me) that have been alot more help to people on the forums that dont meet the criteria (3yrs and 5k posts ) and wont benefit from the new status , i guess it comes down to how and what you view as good contributions, in my opinion 5k of posts with 90% of them being either crap or worthless drivel does not make a massive contribution.

some people within the criteria have earned it- alot have not (again my opinion )


----------



## Big_Al13

aqualung said:


> im going to have to disagree - tho in the same sentence i'll say that i cant really see any other way round it , there are people on here (and i'll be clear im not talking about me) that have been alot more help to people on the forums that dont meet the criteria (3yrs and 5k posts ) and wont benefit from the new status , i guess it comes down to how and what you view as good contributions, in my opinion 5k of posts with 90% of them being either crap or worthless drivel does not make a massive contribution.
> 
> some people within the criteria have earned it- alot have not (again my opinion )


Please see post #6 - but no response was offered. :huh:


----------



## 39005

Big_Al13 said:


> Please see post #6 - but no response was offered. :huh:


i missed that 

i understand the problem tho from the owners perspective, as a business model the more traffic you have the more income you will be able to generate , sadly quality is not needed - only quantity (more people=more posts=more company's interested in advertising- etc etc)


----------



## Big_Al13

Aye of course, not going to lose any sleep over it, and still enjoy using the forum, but the idea of the level was to give some kind of reward for useful posting, not prolific posting. It's all swings and round abouts though as with all things. :thumb:


----------



## Greenspin

aqualung said:


> im going to have to disagree - tho in the same sentence i'll say that i cant really see any other way round it , there are people on here (and i'll be clear im not talking about me) that have been alot more help to people on the forums that dont meet the criteria (3yrs and 5k posts ) and wont benefit from the new status , i guess it comes down to how and what you view as good contributions, in my opinion 5k of posts with 90% of them being either crap or worthless drivel does not make a massive contribution.
> 
> some people within the criteria have earned it- alot have not (again my opinion )





aqualung said:


> i missed that
> 
> i understand the problem tho from the owners perspective, as a business model the more traffic you have the more income you will be able to generate , sadly quality is not needed - only quantity (more people=more posts=more company's interested in advertising- etc etc)


In fairness, if the site is actually valuable and helpful to people in it's current state, which I'd suggest it is given it's popularity, and its existence requires an input of money, and that money comes from advertisement that as a consequence is made more valuable due to the existence of prolific posters, then I'd suggest they do contribute.. but to maintaining the existence of the board so other posters who input more training related and helpful info have a place to post and help people out.

If a forum has some excellent minds, but naff-all people and not enough money to be there, then it's pointless, lol. Those who are not of use to the site, or are harmful evidently get banned.. so I'd say the remainder probably get on with everyone, or enough people that they contribute their personality to the board, which should be enough, as we're not all geniuses :lol:


----------



## 39005

Greenspin said:


> In fairness, if the site is actually valuable and helpful to people in it's current state, which I'd suggest it is given it's popularity, and its existence requires an input of money, and that money comes from advertisement that as a consequence is made more valuable due to the existence of prolific posters, then I'd suggest they do contribute.. but to maintaining the existence of the board so other posters who input more training related and helpful info have a place to post and help people out.
> 
> If a forum has some excellent minds, but naff-all people and not enough money to be there, then it's pointless, lol. Those who are not of use to the site, or are harmful evidently get banned.. so I'd say the remainder probably get on with everyone, or enough people that they contribute their personality to the board, which should be enough, as we're not all geniuses :lol:


i never said the site was not valuable and helpful in its current state , my post was regarding 'rewarding people who have contributed massively to the forums ' , i simply stated that post count and time on here does not always mean someone has been a good contributor to the site if what they post is 90% crap.

..im not sure what you mean by



> Those who are not of use to the site, or are harmful evidently get banned..


are you saying to ban people who are of no use to the site? 

i do agree personality goes a long way and we have some great ones here.


----------



## Greenspin

aqualung said:


> i never said the site was not valuable and helpful in its current state , my post was regarding 'rewarding people who have contributed massively to the forums ' , i simply stated that post count and time on here does not always mean someone has been a good contributor to the site if what they post is 90% crap.
> 
> ..im not sure what you mean by
> 
> are you saying to ban people who are of no use to the site?
> 
> i do agree personality goes a long way and we have some great ones here.


I didn't say that you said that the forum wasn't useful in it's current state, I was just affirming that my point was based on the fact that the site is popular in it's current state.

Yes, people who are not useful to the site should be removed. One's usefulness can come from a desirable personality, or just making numbers, if they're not harmful at the same time.

My point was that those who contribute through talking [email protected] are also massively contributing to the site, just not in the way that I don't think was even specified, but I guess you're talking about dishing out useful info.


----------



## 39005

i actually said the same thing in #57  , but yes from my own viewpoint (as i stated) im talking about useful information.


----------



## vetran

With my post count over the years it will prob be another two years before i hit platinum,so fckn what,get a grip some of you guys their is more to life than being a high profile member on a internet forum, just like to add cant wait till i get there lol


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

vetran said:


> their is more to life than being a high profile member on a internet forum


LIES, take that back!


----------



## Dazza

Well guess that's be being more active over the next few weeks.

Cheers @Lorian


----------



## vetran

Dazzza said:


> *Well guess that's be being more active over the next few weeks*.
> 
> Cheers @Lorian


Hi mate lol


----------



## QUEST

i will have to use the old trick and welcome everyone to get my posts up ..


----------



## QUEST

ooh and welcome :whistling:


----------



## Dazza

vetran said:


> Hi mate lol


Hi bud, post much? :wink:


----------



## Lorian

Big_Al13 said:


> Seeing as a lot of this goes off post count... and this is just an idea, would it be more straight forward to make the posts in general con = 0? That way the people who are genuinely helping out in other sections will increase in post count where as the people here for the more social stuff would not progress quite as quickly?
> 
> Just a thought like, but might work seeing as it seems that post count triggers rewards, which in some cases would not always have been earned?
> 
> Al.


We're limited by the forum software in that respect. We cannot 'promote' based on posts within certain sections.



aqualung said:


> im going to have to disagree - tho in the same sentence i'll say that i cant really see any other way round it , there are people on here (and i'll be clear im not talking about me) that have been alot more help to people on the forums that dont meet the criteria (3yrs and 5k posts ) and wont benefit from the new status , i guess it comes down to how and what you view as good contributions, in my opinion 5k of posts with 90% of them being either crap or worthless drivel does not make a massive contribution.
> 
> some people within the criteria have earned it- alot have not (again my opinion )


I understand the criticism, but as you say - you can't see another way around it.

At the end of the day, forum promotions are a bit of fun. It's a standard feature on communities like this that increased duration + post count = some form of badge/perks.

A lot of people enjoy Gen Con, myself included. I like that fact that we're not a completely dry body-building site. Posts in that section may not appeal to everyone, but a site of this size is never going to tick all the boxes for every member. I believe that for many, the general banter forms an important part of the fun, friendships and relationship that this site helps foster. In that sense, all posts by all members hold some value as a contribution.


----------



## infernal0988

I will be one in a few months then or ? @Lorian ?


----------



## Lorian

infernal0988 said:


> I will be one in a few months then or ? @Lorian ?


Yes


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Oh.
> 
> I'd be platinum if I had kept my first account, does that count :lol:


No we dobt reward mardy cnuts that go off in strops pmsl we make them mods instead hey milky lol x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> No we dobt reward mardy cnuts that go off in strops pmsl we make them mods instead hey milky lol x


So when do I become a mod :lol:


----------



## Dudeofdoom

vetran said:


> With my post count over the years it will prob be another two years before i hit platinum,so fckn what,get a grip some of you guys their is more to life than being a high profile member on a internet forum, just like to add cant wait till i get there lol


I think it's going to take me at least 20 years to get platinum an 10 to get into male animal


----------



## Dazza

Dudeofdoom said:


> I think it's going to take me at least 20 years to get platinum an 10 to get into male animal


Trust me you're not missing much.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

3 years time, well for my 30 I will be there!


----------



## silver

ive got 3 months to make up just over 2400 posts....let the trolling begin...


----------



## silver

2399


----------



## silver

2398


----------



## silver

2397 .... this could take a while......


----------



## sniper16

does replying to post with good advice count as contributing as I don't write posts just read thru and try and help people out


----------



## andyhuggins

sniper16 said:


> does replying to post with good advice count as contributing as I don't write posts just read thru and try and help people out


Yes as far as I know.


----------



## sniper16

cool another couple of years reading and replying


----------



## GoldBond

wtff


----------



## Smokey13

We'll get there one day lads


----------



## BettySwallocks

GoldBond said:


> wtff


what the fvcking fvck?


----------

